# So, who has bought their pass for 2011-2012 already?



## deadheadskier (May 2, 2011)

Picked up my pass to Gunstock last Friday.  Early deal of $379 ends today.

Plan will be the same for me next year as it has been the last two seasons at Ragged.  Ski the home mountain on days when it's not worth driving further, then hunt for deals for other areas for variety.  I got burned this year on a couple of unused vouchers due to April washouts, so I'll probably purchase fewer knowing there seem to be more and better deals anyways this time of year the past couple of seasons due to social media.

Looking forward to reducing my commute to the home hill from 90 minutes to just an hour.  Also looking forward to having the option for night skiing.  

So, have you bought your pass yet?  If so, where?


----------



## Puck it (May 2, 2011)

3/4 of $1K at Cannon!!!!!


----------



## Riverskier (May 2, 2011)

Boyne Silver- $629.00. I did the payment plan. $50 down and the rest is charged to your card in 4 equal installments over the Summer. I figured it amounted to an interest free loan, so why not!


----------



## tjf67 (May 2, 2011)

Price does not  go up until after 5-17.  Will get it that day.  425 non holiday pass


----------



## deadheadskier (May 2, 2011)

tjf67 said:


> Price does not  go up until after 5-17.  Will get it that day.  425 non holiday pass



damn, that's a sweet deal for WF

wish our state run area offered us such a killer deal


----------



## WJenness (May 2, 2011)

Pulled the trigger on another Boyne New England Silver.

-w


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 2, 2011)

WJenness said:


> Pulled the trigger on another Boyne New England Silver.
> 
> -w



Same.  Got it last week for $50 down and 4 -payment plan.


----------



## gmcunni (May 2, 2011)

some (my) local mountains offers optional "insurance" in the event of season ending injury but you have to pay extra. does anyone opt for this?   i'd be worried buying now for next season,  a lot of time for something to go wrong.


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 2, 2011)

Puck it said:


> 3/4 of $1K at Cannon!!!!!



Lucky me.545/1000 of $1000


----------



## SkiFanE (May 2, 2011)

Sunday River Gold x 5, on payment plan.  Will be paid off in time to buy 3 kids ski programs in October..gulp.  I thought the $50 was in addition to pass price, happy to see it's actually a down payment, free financing, a great deal.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 2, 2011)

$519 paid in March for another year at Blue Mountain.


----------



## snowmonster (May 2, 2011)

New England Silver pass - used Boyne points to knock off $50 from the cost then signed up for the installment plan. I usually don't ski the holidays because of family obligations and travel and I'll probably use the other blackout days to explore the bc. Looking forward to at least one more day at the Loaf in May then October turns at the River. Hard to beat an October to May lift served season!


----------



## speden (May 2, 2011)

I also went for the $50 down payment plan on a Boyne silver pass.  Looks like the price went up $70 already, so glad I locked in at the lower price.

I was on the fence about getting one, but I was really impressed by the improved snowmaking at Loon this season, and the unfortunate Spillway accident seems to have been the kick in the rear Boyne needed to invest in Sugarloaf.  The new Spillway lift is going to be very wind resistant, and they're dropping another 400K on other lift maintenance.  Then they've got all summer to work on Brackett basin.  I've never skied at Sunday River, but I figure on road trips I can hit up the River and Sugarloaf on successive days to make for less driving per day.

Probably still going to get a night pass at Wachusett, but there doesn't seem to be a deadline for buying that, so no hurry to get it.


----------



## WWF-VT (May 2, 2011)

Two Adult 7 and two Youth Passes at Sugarbush.


----------



## drjeff (May 2, 2011)

Already plunked down the $$ for my daughters and my next season Nor'Easter pass at Mount Snow.  My wife will be buying hers this weekend while were up at Mount Snow for Tough Mudder.  

We don't have to rush to get my sons pass, since he still qualifies for their under 6, $30 season pass next season


----------



## HD333 (May 2, 2011)

Bought Gunstock passes for the family last week.


----------



## Geoff (May 2, 2011)

I bought my KMart pass a few weeks ago when I got on the next credit card billing cycle.    They charge extra for their payment plan so I paid for the whole thing.


----------



## gmcunni (May 2, 2011)

pre-season discount good until 10/31 for my local hill so i've got plenty of time.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> pre-season discount good until 10/31 for my local hill so i've got plenty of time.



Until you buy it in November?


----------



## bigbob (May 2, 2011)

Bought a K mart Blackout pass, paid in full and a New England Silver on the 4 pay plan and cashed in $75 worth of Boyne Rewards points.


----------



## dmc (May 2, 2011)

Picked up my Hunter pass and locker..
I can use the locker all summer for mountain biking stuff storage...
and ride the lift all summer too..
Also one festival entrance.. usually the irish fest..


----------



## 4aprice (May 2, 2011)

I've had to buy my last 2 passes (Camelback) by the end of March.  Not sure how pleased 
I am about them holding my money all summer but whats done is done.  I'll be there at least for 2 more seasons with the boy still racing.  With the girl going to college in Vermont I will be searching for any and all deals to any Vermont resorts as well.  Someday I'm hoping to shop for Utah Resort passes.

Alex 

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## mrksn (May 2, 2011)

Got a rocky mountain super pass+ for $409 (all you can ski Copper & WP/MJ +6 days at Steamboat)  I'll also do my handful of days at Blue & Camelback.


----------



## JimG. (May 2, 2011)

Got my Hunter season pass and locker for next season yesterday to get the best rates. Got my 8 year old's pass too; saved almost $200 buying early.


----------



## snoseek (May 2, 2011)

4aprice said:


> Someday I'm hoping to shop for Utah Resort passes.
> 
> A



I'm finding out now they aint cheap!


----------



## AdironRider (May 2, 2011)

All you folks thinking your getting a loan make me laugh. Technically your loaning them the money until next winter when you start skiing. 

But anyways. I got my pass as long as the better half continues to be in SAM for Jackson. But I guess Im dropping like 10k on a wedding this year so itll even out in like 10 years or so, then its all gravy baby!


----------



## mediamogul (May 2, 2011)

Me and the fiance got blackouts at K. Locked in for at least one more year. May be our last at K if gas prices continue to rise. Magic is looking better and better these days...


----------



## Terry (May 3, 2011)

Wife and I got our Boyne silver passes on the payment program. Can't wait for Oct to get here!


----------



## jaytrem (May 3, 2011)

Last year was my first with out a pass at Mount Snow in about 20 years or so.  I enjoyed my year of free agency and decided do it again next year.  Three main reasons are...

1. Availability of discounts to Mount Snow and surrounding areas.
2. I like to ski a variety of places, Magic is a short drive and preferable on a powder day.
3. Inability of Mount Snow to open in early November.  I tend to ski there mostly early and late while taking western trips in the middle.

This year for about the same price as a pass ($850 + 220 for a Descente jacket) I skied 30 areas for around 45 days or so.  Could have done a little better but skipped rainy weekends and lost some time to bathroom renovations.  For the most part I like what Mount Snow has been doing, but sor me I think the no pass route is the way to go.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 3, 2011)

Nothing yet.  Waiting for pieces to fall into place.


----------



## RichT (May 3, 2011)

Hunter, daughter and I............total only went up $50 since last year (new 6 pack and if you can believe it better snowmaking)!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 3, 2011)

mrksn said:


> Got a rocky mountain super pass+ for $409 (all you can ski Copper & WP/MJ +6 days at Steamboat)  I'll also do my handful of days at Blue & Camelback.


Give a shout when you're headed to Blue next season.


----------



## andyzee (May 3, 2011)

Killington again


----------



## 4aprice (May 3, 2011)

snoseek said:


> I'm finding out now they aint cheap!



They should take lessons from Colorado. (wouldn't it be nice if VT did too)  Lack of multi mountain passes is the only downfall of Utah.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## deadheadskier (May 3, 2011)

4aprice said:


> They should take lessons from Colorado. (wouldn't it be nice if VT did too)  Lack of multi mountain passes is the only downfall of Utah.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I wonder why it is that passes are so expensive for Utah areas, but not Colorado.  I do understand that Colorado areas price passes to make it attractive for people to take two vacations.  Would think Utah could do the same.


----------



## RENO (May 3, 2011)

K blackout and midweek again. Vail resorts actually dropped the price on their passes until May 8th. My buddy in Denver actually bought his a few weeks ago and then they reduced it and he got the new price. Talk about dirt cheap. Cheaper than a K midweek pass. Probably gonna get one and do 2 weeks out there next season.  http://www.breckenridge.com/plan-a-trip/season-passes/season-passes-explorer.aspx


----------



## AdironRider (May 3, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I wonder why it is that passes are so expensive for Utah areas, but not Colorado.  I do understand that Colorado areas price passes to make it attractive for people to take two vacations.  Would think Utah could do the same.



I would say its because even the worst Utah resort is worlds better than anything there is in Colorado.


----------



## gmcunni (May 3, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> I would say its because even the worst Utah resort is worlds better than anything there is in Colorado.



my experience with day tickets, not season tickets, was the opposite. outrageous in CO and reasonable in UT. of course, Vail vs. Powder Mountain probably isn't a fair comparison. :dunce:


----------



## thorski (May 3, 2011)

Killington for the 11th year in a row.


----------



## JerseyJoey (May 3, 2011)

thorski said:


> Killington for the 11th year in a row.



Ditto, except this is year number 29 for me, and 7th and 6th year for the kiddies.

Killington Unlimited x 3.


----------



## AdironRider (May 3, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> my experience with day tickets, not season tickets, was the opposite. outrageous in CO and reasonable in UT. of course, Vail vs. Powder Mountain probably isn't a fair comparison. :dunce:



Thats Vail resorts thing. Make the passes cheap but expensive enough that the average week long vacationer wouldnt be able to see any savings, then gouge the crap out of the day ticket guests to act as a subsidy for the season passes for the Denver folk. 

Id take Utahs setup every time. Crowds in Colorado are the worst Ive ever seen outside of Killington Christmas week, and they are like that all the time. Utah at least is manageable.


----------



## roark (May 3, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> my experience with day tickets, not season tickets, was the opposite. outrageous in CO and reasonable in UT. of course, Vail vs. Powder Mountain probably isn't a fair comparison. :dunce:



Agreed. I def noticed that in general ut walk up rates were quite reasonable by EC standards, while CO was more or less on par with EC.


----------



## JerseyJoey (May 3, 2011)

roark said:


> Agreed. I def noticed that in general ut walk up rates were quite reasonable by EC standards, while CO was more or less on par with EC.



And Utah has that secret gate at the top of a certain Solitude Lift.


----------



## snoseek (May 3, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> I would say its because even the worst Utah resort is worlds better than anything there is in Colorado.



Meh, three winter in Utah and three in Colorado-get away from Vail resorts and things are pretty good there. The state is laid out so you can almost always find decent snow by traveling. CB, T-ride, Highlands, Abasin ect..... all have some killer terrain.

Then again I'm going back to Utah because it is better and I don't have to negoitate where to live anymore!


----------



## 4aprice (May 3, 2011)

snoseek said:


> Then again I'm going back to Utah because it is better and I don't have to negoitate where to live anymore!



I run into Colorado people all the time in Utah and generally they say the snow is better in Utah.  I have definately skied more powder in Utah.  That said I love Colorado too.  Done all of the I-70's and Aspen.  Hope to make a journey(safari)  from Denver to Salt Lake via southern Colorado (Monarch, CB, Telluride, Purgatory, and Wolf Creek) one of these days.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## snoseek (May 3, 2011)

4aprice said:


> I run into Colorado people all the time in Utah and generally they say the snow is better in Utah.  I have definately skied more powder in Utah.  That said I love Colorado too.  Done all of the I-70's and Aspen.  Hope to make a journey(safari)  from Denver to Salt Lake via southern Colorado (Monarch, CB, Telluride, Purgatory, and Wolf Creek) one of these days.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



That would be a hell of a journey, all those areas are fun.

I did a similar thing this past February. Started in Denver, drove to SLC and skied my way back over the course of ten days hitting Pow Mow, Powderhorn, Sunlight, and Loveland. I never paid more than 50 dollars, never really hit any sort of crowd and skied quality pow every day. Colorado has some nice little gems that are worth a day or two, especially after any snow. I'm glad Vail resorts does what they do and keeps places like LL and Monarch so mellow.

I'm thinking passes at Solitude and maybe Pow Mow for next winter. Snowbird is a good value, Alta is well....you know. This will be damn near an impossible decision!


----------



## bousquet19 (May 3, 2011)

4aprice said:


> I've had to buy my last 2 passes (Camelback) by the end of March.  Not sure how pleased
> I am about them holding my money all summer but whats done is done.  I'll be there at least for 2 more seasons with the boy still racing.  With the girl going to college in Vermont I will be searching for any and all deals to any Vermont resorts as well.  Someday I'm hoping to shop for Utah Resort passes.
> 
> Alex
> ...



4aprice, same deal for SnowTime resorts (Liberty, Whitetail, Roundtop) ... had to buy by the end of March to get next season's best deal.  So, they're playing with my money this summer. 

Woody


----------



## bousquet19 (May 3, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> some (my) local mountains offers optional "insurance" in the event of season ending injury but you have to pay extra. does anyone opt for this?   i'd be worried buying now for next season,  a lot of time for something to go wrong.



Agreed, GM.  I've paid an extra $25 on my SnowTime pass for the past 4 seasons.

Woody


----------



## Philpug (May 3, 2011)

Epic Pass ordered. Will also get a Squaw pass too.


----------



## meff (May 3, 2011)

Grabbed a Granite pass for skiing out here and renewed our Epic Local (was Colorado pass) for the week+ out west.


----------



## maineskier69 (May 4, 2011)

snoseek said:


> That would be a hell of a journey, all those areas are fun.
> 
> I did a similar thing this past February. Started in Denver, drove to SLC and skied my way back over the course of ten days hitting Pow Mow, Powderhorn, Sunlight, and Loveland. I never paid more than 50 dollars, never really hit any sort of crowd and skied quality pow every day. Colorado has some nice little gems that are worth a day or two, especially after any snow. I'm glad Vail resorts does what they do and keeps places like LL and Monarch so mellow.
> 
> I'm thinking passes at Solitude and maybe Pow Mow for next winter. Snowbird is a good value, Alta is well....you know. This will be damn near an impossible decision!



Sounds like your the man with the plan.  We are proud owners of Boyne Silvers (again) as they make the most sense or us.
Hoping PWM gets some Southwest Air going by the winter and I can swing an economical trip out to UT at some point.  If I do you better have some free time.....


----------



## 4aprice (May 4, 2011)

snoseek said:


> I'm thinking passes at Solitude and maybe Pow Mow for next winter. Snowbird is a good value, Alta is well....you know. This will be damn near an impossible decision!



Then the Spring Pass at Snowbird?  Solitude has quickly become just about my favorite of the front 4.  Can't exactly put a finger on why (all of them are great) just something about it.  Love Honeycomb and the trees.  Pow Mow is a blast too but not located very conveniently to our accommodations out there.   A month removed I still can't get over how incredible our trip was out there this year.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## snoseek (May 4, 2011)

maineskier69 said:


> Sounds like your the man with the plan.  We are proud owners of Boyne Silvers (again) as they make the most sense or us.
> Hoping PWM gets some Southwest Air going by the winter and I can swing an economical trip out to UT at some point.  If I do you better have some free time.....



I don't plan on a full time job or working during the day. You know you have couch space right? If you bring the mrs then I will crash on the couch. Blast Off!


----------



## snoseek (May 4, 2011)

4aprice said:


> Then the Spring Pass at Snowbird?  Solitude has quickly become just about my favorite of the front 4.  Can't exactly put a finger on why (all of them are great) just something about it.  Love Honeycomb and the trees.  Pow Mow is a blast too but not located very conveniently to our accommodations out there.   A month removed I still can't get over how incredible our trip was out there this year.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Oh yeah, keep forgetting about the spring pass. that's a sweet deal. I wish they offered a Sol-Bright pass, that would be perfect


----------



## mrksn (May 4, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Give a shout when you're headed to Blue next season.



Definitely.  Did a lot of solo skiing this year since all my skiing/boarding friends decided to get married and pop out their first kids..


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (May 5, 2011)

Gunstock


----------



## maineskier69 (May 5, 2011)

snoseek said:


> I don't plan on a full time job or working during the day. You know you have couch space right? If you bring the mrs then I will crash on the couch. Blast Off!



Appreciate it man!  If I bring the Mrs we could find some inexpensive accomdations.  If it's just me, look out mofo!


----------



## Eski (May 5, 2011)

figured out that it cost me $6.45 a day to ski locally this season ... since Hunter raised it's rate, it'll cost me a little more next season but I got the pass anyway


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 14, 2011)

Looking like it may be Snowbird for us.....


----------



## Glenn (Jul 14, 2011)

All set...bought em back in May...or maybe June.


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 14, 2011)

Free season pass to Jackson Hole as long as the wife stays in management. 

She gets a cadilac health insurance plan through my company, I get the free seasons pass. Fair trade if you ask me.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 14, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> Free season pass to Jackson Hole as long as the wife stays in management.
> 
> She gets a cadilac health insurance plan through my company, I get the free seasons pass. Fair trade if you ask me.


 
Good deal!  Marriage has its benefits.  I get a discounted pass as the spouse of a medical resident.  Now just have to find the marriage certificate......


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 14, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Good deal!  Marriage has its benefits.  I get a discounted pass as the spouse of a medical resident.  Now just have to find the marriage certificate......



 I know its like the gift that keeps on giving. Between the tax breaks and the free seasons pass, were already close to covering the costs of the wedding (all paid out of pocket by us - sucked but Im loving not having to still pay for it) with the benefits were getting just by being married.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 14, 2011)

I am going passless again this coming season. I am planning on returning to a season pass the following season in 2012-2013. But for this year, I still have many "new to me" areas I want to hit including Black (ME), Bretton Woods, Sunapee, Dartmouth, Whaleback, Suicide Six, Stratton, Orford, Owl's Head, and Sutton. I might not get them all but I fully expect to get at least two thirds by not having a pass and playing the discount game.


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 14, 2011)

^ Don't forget your gold pass to Tux. It's good until July and can be used also at the Gulf of Slides and the Great Gulf in case the HoJo lift is on windhold.


----------



## lolkl (Jul 15, 2011)

I've read that many of you are getting Boyne Silver Passes. Do they offer any kind of deal if you go to Big Sky or Brighton ? We used to be able to ski any Boyne resort with a Boyne pass then they reduced it to something like 7 days per season at a different resort. Still a good deal.
Early season pass rate this season at BS is $789. Two years ago it was about $1,300. The management says they did it for the locals. I suppose that does help some locals but now the place is crowded ( by our standards ) with people from all over the state. Good for the ski area but tough on fresh powder and the tram line.


----------



## Philpug (Jul 15, 2011)

Philpug said:


> Epic Pass ordered. Will also get a Squaw pass too.



Squaw pass was ordered. We needed it to ski over July 4th weekend.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 15, 2011)

Philpug said:


> Squaw pass was ordered. We needed it to ski over July 4th weekend.


 
Nice.  Has the new ownership done anything with Squaw yet?  I think they are replacing Siberia this year.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 15, 2011)

Has anyone been trying for this? Seems like a cool idea to win a seasons pass.

http://www.raggedmountainresort.com/ragged_contests.html


----------



## lmgrnjeep (Jul 15, 2011)

Will be getting my Boyne New England Silver pass ASAP.... gonna pay some bills first then see what I can do. I missed out on the payment plan option so.... gotta save on my own and that can be tough...


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 15, 2011)

i like the thrill of waiting until the very last minute of the discount period before forgetting to order mine.


----------



## Cannonball (Jul 15, 2011)

Bought my pass a couple years ago for $100, put it in the closet in May, will break it out again in November....


----------



## WakeboardMom (Jul 15, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> Boyne Silver- $629.00. I did the payment plan. $50 down and the rest is charged to your card in 4 equal installments over the Summer. I figured it amounted to an interest free loan, so why not!



+1


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 17, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Nice.  Has the new ownership done anything with Squaw yet?  I think they are replacing Siberia this year.



Here is the capital projects proposal.
http://unofficialnetworks.com/complete-breakdown-squaw-valleys-2012-capital-projects-proposal-30849/
There are 5 fixed grip chairs slated for removal and two replacements slated. 

<clip> from link


> The proposal’s official list of alterations:
> 
> 1. Removal of five existing fixed grip chairlifts (Links, Granite Chief, High Camp Chair, Bailey’s Beach and East Broadway)
> 2. Renovation and re-installation of the high camp lift at the new alignment (Links)
> ...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 17, 2011)

Why would they reduce lift capacity?  Weird.  

And for us this season: Snowbird.  :beer:


----------



## Bkroon9175 (Jul 18, 2011)

We bought four passes at Waterville Valley.  To mix it up will do the discount thing and maybee add a few SKI NH passes (although the SKI NH Passes aren't a great value anymore.)


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 4, 2011)

Just got Alta's pass prices. Full adult pass is $999. Same as Snowbird. But, the same pass that we just got at Snowbird (for medical residents and spouses) is $799, which is $100 more than what we paid. Am very happy about this. Can't wait to ski Snowbird this season. 

There still is time for folks to buy @ Snowbird and get the perks that we got, which include one free night at The Cliff Lodge per pass, free use of the Tram and Peruvian Express this summer, 2 free activity day passes per pass, and 10 discount tix for friends and families per pass. We also got two big coupon books chock full of deals on the mountain.  Add it up and it is a good deal. Hey snoseek, will we see you at Snowbird this season?


----------



## snoseek (Aug 4, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Hey snoseek, will we see you at Snowbird this season?



This is the million dollar question! I can't seem to make up my mind on where to go.

I've got a fantastic girl I was dating in denver before ditching town I'd like to see some more of....

I've got a nice little room for cheap secured in Telluride if I wish......

But then theres Utah! I do know I want to go back and have a great winter. I'm not stupid, I know Utah is pretty much a sure thing. I want a good winter, I have worked my ass off all summer. 

I need two passes in Utah, Snowbird would be an obvious choice for one....then somewhere more lowkey like maybe powmow or solitude, because the bird track up mighty fast. maybe just a midweek there as I'm primarily a midweeker or maybe I should just pick up a night gig at one of the hotel restaurants rolling sushi or cooking a line. I want some time off from being mgmt, that's for sure. Working like crazy now, four days off since Memorial Day!

The only thing I do know for sure is come mid october I will be leaving New Hampshire and driving west......


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 4, 2011)

snoseek said:


> The only thing I do know for sure is come mid october I will be leaving New Hampshire and driving west......


You can't drive west until after SR opens.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 4, 2011)

snoseek said:


> This is the million dollar question! I can't seem to make up my mind on where to go.
> 
> I've got a fantastic girl I was dating in denver before ditching town I'd like to see some more of....
> 
> ...


http://www.hostelworld.com/hosteldetails.php/Camelot-Inn-and-Hostel/Salt-Lake-City/12701 this a great cheap place to stay , you can get a room for 400month I think


----------



## snoseek (Aug 4, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> You can't drive west until after SR opens.



So they gonna open up in Sept?8)

as the summer wears on my departure date gets earlier and earlier....


I'll come down to Beantown before I depart, beers and sushi!

I'm afraid a Utah trip is in your future, sorry:beer:


----------



## snoseek (Aug 4, 2011)

Scotty said:


> http://www.hostelworld.com/hosteldetails.php/Camelot-Inn-and-Hostel/Salt-Lake-City/12701 this a great cheap place to stay , you can get a room for 400month I think



Good link, I've heard of this place. It will suffice until I find a better permanent place to kick it. I've got stuff stored in Denver that needs to come with me. Don't get me wrong, I'm all about skiing a ton but I need a norml life to go with it. I do plan on working, just not 9-5. Then again noone in my industry works 9-5, or days for the most part. One of the only perks that goes with an otherwise impossible career....


----------



## snoseek (Aug 4, 2011)

TB-do you get out on the midweek at all?

An adult midweek chairs only pass is only 599, pretty good deal IMO. I can easily live without the tram...


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 4, 2011)

snoseek said:


> TB-do you get out on the midweek at all?
> 
> An adult midweek chairs only pass is only 599, pretty good deal IMO. I can easily live without the tram...


 
I do once in a while.  Will have to meet up sometime.


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 4, 2011)

snoseek said:


> So they gonna open up in Sept?8)
> 
> as the summer wears on my departure date gets earlier and earlier....
> 
> ...



Looking forward to beers and sushi! A UT trip is definitely in my future.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 4, 2011)

snoseek said:


> Good link, I've heard of this place. It will suffice until I find a better permanent place to kick it. I've got stuff stored in Denver that needs to come with me. Don't get me wrong, I'm all about skiing a ton but I need a norml life to go with it. I do plan on working, just not 9-5. Then again noone in my industry works 9-5, or days for the most part. One of the only perks that goes with an otherwise impossible career....


,   they rent rooms by week and days to,its been a few years since I was their but everyone was mostly from other countries pretty laid back,also cheap apt to be found on craigslist.org, you have an amazing time for sure


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 4, 2011)

snoseek said:


> TB-do you get out on the midweek at all?
> 
> An adult midweek chairs only pass is only 599, pretty good deal IMO. I can easily live without the tram...



Finally got to ski Snowbird for the first time this year. Now that Ive been there, why anyone would buy a tram pass is beyond me.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 4, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> Finally got to ski Snowbird for the first time this year. Now that Ive been there, why anyone would buy a tram pass is beyond me.


 
From what I've seen it only makes a real difference for first run and when you want to ski the entire 2,900 vert or so.  But with Peruvian going up so high, the tunnel, and Mineral Basin HSQ going to the summmit, you can access the mountain without the Tram.


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 5, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> From what I've seen it only makes a real difference for first run and when you want to ski the entire 2,900 vert or so.  But with Peruvian going up so high, the tunnel, and Mineral Basin HSQ going to the summmit, you can access the mountain without the Tram.



Exactly. Seemed to me to be a waste of cash, although that super VIP line cutting pass would make it worth it. Despite how the common man feels about that pass, as a diehard, if I had the expendable cash, you best believe Id be sporting one.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry, I should have mentioned I bought my Hunter pass back on 4/30.

A little slow on these threads sometimes I guess.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 8, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> Exactly. Seemed to me to be a waste of cash, although that super VIP line cutting pass would make it worth it. Despite how the common man feels about that pass, as a diehard, if I had the expendable cash, you best believe Id be sporting one.


 
If you are talking about the Seven Summits Club, then you are talking about a $15,000 membership fee (at least) per person


----------



## Geoff (Aug 8, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> From what I've seen it only makes a real difference for first run and when you want to ski the entire 2,900 vert or so.  But with Peruvian going up so high, the tunnel, and Mineral Basin HSQ going to the summmit, you can access the mountain without the Tram.



It makes a huge difference on a powder day if you hire an instructor or have the megabucks to buy their VIP pass.   The tram runs an hour early.   You get the goods while everyone else is stuck at the bottom of the hill.


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 8, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> If you are talking about the Seven Summits Club, then you are talking about a $15,000 membership fee (at least) per person




That I am. Itd be worth every penny as well. 

First tracks at Snowbird, Alta, or Jackson is better than heli skiing. 

That being said, on a powder day at Snowbird your looking at what, maybe 2nd or third tram (lets be realistic here, Im not getting in line at 6am every powder day), vs a chair pass. Ill take the chair pass. 

Id also probably get a pass to the resorts up by Ogden, and not deal with any crowds, but thats just me.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 9, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> That I am. Itd be worth every penny as well.
> 
> First tracks at Snowbird, Alta, or Jackson is better than heli skiing.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure Snowbird and Alta open at 9am on the powder days I got to alta at 8am and was like the 6th person but it was amazing deep 3feet of snow almost everyday I was their it was amazing week, Snowbasin were great the bathroom was bigger then some studios in NYC, great snow and great food and local got me tickets for great discount that I didn't even know


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 9, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> Id also probably get a pass to the resorts up by Ogden, and not deal with any crowds, but thats just me.


 
I've heard that PowMow is the place to be.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 9, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> I've heard that PowMow is the place to be.



Oh it is. I was sold on it last year via Thaller, Whaller, ms69. I had been before but they knew the hill well. I would not live in Utah without that pass!


----------



## Abubob (Aug 9, 2011)

Abubob said:


> Has anyone been trying for this? Seems like a cool idea to win a seasons pass.
> 
> http://www.raggedmountainresort.com/ragged_contests.html



Since I don't really have the propensity for looking for where all of Ragged's benches are I broke down and bought their pass. $389.00 until labor day. 

This will be my fifth pass there since they re-opened in 2007(?). Its not the most challenging mountain but its awfully close. Only being a twenty minute drive makes it impossible to ignore. Sounds like a terrible indictment I know but if I lived twenty minutes from anywhere else that's where I'd get my pass.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 9, 2011)

I really enjoyed my two seasons as a pass holder at Ragged.  Only reason I made the change to Gunstock for next season is the closer drive.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 9, 2011)

Does having you r job at the mtn. to get a free pass count?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 10, 2011)

we got our Pico passes, all 4 of us for less than a grand...no blackouts


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 10, 2011)

If you bought a Sunday River pass, then you might be lucky enough to catch a Red Sox game and hang at the Player's Club: 

http://sundayriver.com/redsox.html

"It's no secret that the Red Sox are Sunday River's favorite baseball team, and Sunday River is the Red Sox's favorite ski resort.

"This year, we're sharing our love of the Sox with another group we love even more - our season passholders.  Our passholders are the reason we open early every winter, make more snow than anyone else, and stay open late into spring. This summer, we're rewarding a few lucky passholders by calling them up to Boston for a game and reception at Fenway over Labor Day Weekend.

"Saturday, September 3 the Sox are playing the Rangers at Fenway, and we'll be sending 50 season passholders to catch the game after enjoying a spread at the Best Buy Players Club in Fenway Park. What do you have to do to qualify? Nothing. Just make sure you've already purchased your 2011-2012 season pass from Sunday River. We'll be pulling names on Friday, August 19 and making calls to notify the winners.

"Let's go Red Sox!"


----------



## Abubob (Aug 10, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Only reason I made the change to Gunstock for next season is the closer drive.



And there you have it. Price of the high price of gasoline.

Although, deadhead, I think you got a slightly lower price at Gunstock this year. If Ragged's prices keep creeping up the way they have been travel time and gas prices might be less of a factor in the future.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 10, 2011)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Does having you r job at the mtn. to get a free pass count?



Absolutely. You either pay with your money or your time.

Anyone going for an ambassador type pass anywhere?


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 11, 2011)

Abubob said:


> Absolutely. You either pay with your money or your time.
> 
> Anyone going for an ambassador type pass anywhere?



Pretty sure HighPeaksDrifter is a mountain ambassador for Whiteface, at least he was when I was a passholder there. Speaking of which, he still round these parts? Seems to have dropped off this summer. 

I was a mtn host at Jackson one year for a free pass. I decided it wasnt really worth it, especially if you were a weekend warrior or something along those lines. At least at Jackson, they station you on a specific lift for the majority of the day. Pretty sweet when you get the Tram, Thunder, or Sublette, but most of the time your stuck on AV or Teewinot as thats where the hosts are really needed, for the newbs. I decided Id just sack up and pay for the pass (not anymore score!) and ski wherever I wanted to during my precious ski time. 

When you ski as much as most do on this board, its really not worth it to work as an ambassador and give up your ski time for a couple hundred bucks in a pass. I broke it down when I was a host and made like 4 bucks an hour for it once I tallied up all my hours and divided it by the cost of a pass.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 11, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> When you ski as much as most do on this board, its really not worth it to work as an ambassador and give up your ski time for a couple hundred bucks in a pass. I broke it down when I was a host and made like 4 bucks an hour for it once I tallied up all my hours and divided it by the cost of a pass.



Someone I spoke to at Ragged as an ambassador wasn't really acting in that capacity but was required to help park cars. After about 11 am or so they would be released and could then ski the rest of the day. I said, "That won't cut it on a powder day" (I might get about two or three of those in a season at Ragged.) I think at Cannon they have you help load the lifts. Both places have minimum hours to fulfill for the season - I'm gonna guess here - say 40 hours. So for Ragged that would be $389.00/40hrs = $9.72 per hour. That's not too shabby. For Cannon it would be $570.00/40hrs = $14.25. That would certainly be a sweet deal! I guess the real question is what would be the minimum hour requirement really be?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 11, 2011)

Abubob said:


> And there you have it. Price of the high price of gasoline.
> 
> Although, deadhead, I think you got a slightly lower price at Gunstock this year. If Ragged's prices keep creeping up the way they have been travel time and gas prices might be less of a factor in the future.



Ragged has definitely crept up each year, but my understanding is they have sold more season passes every year that the new ownership has taken over.

In my case, it's more a matter of time savings than gas savings.  It's a solid half hour savings for me each way going to Gunstock.  The night skiing option also has it's appeal.

But, I'll definitely appreciate the savings of driving 50 miles less round trip.


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 11, 2011)

Abubob said:


> Someone I spoke to at Ragged as an ambassador wasn't really acting in that capacity but was required to help park cars. After about 11 am or so they would be released and could then ski the rest of the day. I said, "That won't cut it on a powder day" (I might get about two or three of those in a season at Ragged.) I think at Cannon they have you help load the lifts. Both places have minimum hours to fulfill for the season - I'm gonna guess here - say 40 hours. So for Ragged that would be $389.00/40hrs = $9.72 per hour. That's not too shabby. For Cannon it would be $570.00/40hrs = $14.25. That would certainly be a sweet deal! I guess the real question is what would be the minimum hour requirement really be?



Mine was one day a week throughout the ski season. I ended up working like 144 hours and got a pass I could have paid 1128 for. Guess it shakes out to something more like 7 bucks an hour, but that still sucks.


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 11, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Ragged has definitely crept up each year, but my understanding is they have sold more season passes every year that the new ownership has taken over.
> 
> In my case, it's more a matter of time savings than gas savings.  It's a solid half hour savings for me each way going to Gunstock.  The night skiing option also has it's appeal.
> 
> But, I'll definitely appreciate the savings of driving 50 miles less round trip.



Night skiing is pretty sweet at Gunstock for the seacoast NH crowd. 45 minutes or so and your riding after work. I did it often when I was a passholder. 

Im actually pretty suprised its only a 1/2 hour time difference for you, I would figure Ragged would be much further timewise from the Portsmouth area than Gunstock. Did you take 4 or 101?


----------



## Edd (Aug 11, 2011)

Everything is different for me this year.  My GF has moved out of the MWV and in with me so I've lost a definite place to stay near a ton of mountains.  I'm also 6 months post-ACL surgery so I'm waiting for my knee to give me the thumbs up.

This may be the first season I don't have an SR/Loaf pass for 6 or 7 years.  I'm really torn about what to do even if the knee makes a strong comeback.  Either:

Gunstock, for pretty much the same reasons as DHS

Wildcat/Attitash, the Cat isn't super reliable and Attitash rubs me wrong somehow

Cannon/Bretton Woods weekday pass, I'm liking this the best right now.

And then I skinned a few times last year and liked it so that could factor into what decision I make.

I do have friends I ski with who have a cool cabin in Bartlett so the last 2 pass options make some sense.  They've given me full permission to stay anytime but you know how that goes.

It's just hard to picture a season without an SR/Loaf pass.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 11, 2011)

Edd said:


> Everything is different for me this year. My GF has moved out of the MWV and in with me so I've lost a definite place to stay near a ton of mountains. I'm also 6 months post-ACL surgery so I'm waiting for my knee to give me the thumbs up.
> 
> This may be the first season I don't have an SR/Loaf pass for 6 or 7 years. I'm really torn about what to do even if the knee makes a strong comeback. Either:
> 
> ...


 
Man, sorry to hear that.  I could understand how going from Sunday River/Sugarloaf to those options would be hard.  Hell, in 2003 I did pretty much the same thing.  I went from having a Jay/Burke Pass as well as a Sugarbush pass (college) to moving to Boston and having no pass.  Day trips on coupons to Blue Hills and Pats Peak were a huge difference from what I was used to.  But it was still skiing and I learned to appreciate having a pass and taking advantage of the deals I could get and find.  In March 2004 I snagged a $219 Pats Peak pass for 2004-2005, included March 2004.  I think I racked up quite a few days on that pass.

I take it that Crotched is in the wrong direction?  What about Shawnee Peak?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 11, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> Night skiing is pretty sweet at Gunstock for the seacoast NH crowd. 45 minutes or so and your riding after work. I did it often when I was a passholder.
> 
> Im actually pretty suprised its only a 1/2 hour time difference for you, I would figure Ragged would be much further timewise from the Portsmouth area than Gunstock. Did you take 4 or 101?





I usually take 4 because 101 bores the hell out of me.  I've made it to Ragged door to door in 1:25 via Andover and taking the New Canada Road short cut.  Typically it was more like 1:35.   Gunstock is about 1:05 from Newmarket.  I'm sure I'll get there in just under an hour fairly frequently.  The real time drain is the back roads to get to Dover where I grab 16.

While it's not a huge commute difference, there's a big psychological difference for me in being an hour from the home mountain than an hour and a half.  Gunstock seems more 'just up the road' to me than Ragged does.

But, for me a 'home mountain' where I have a pass is different than what a 'home mountain' is for most others.  Of the 29 days I got out last year, only 9 of those days were at Ragged.  I imagine next season will be similar.  About half or less my time spent at Gunstock and the rest spreading it around. I'd rather spend $800 and ski a dozen or more different areas with a quick commute low cost season pass option included, than spend $800 on a season pass that includes 1 or 2 mountains and pretty much only ski there.  That's why I don't buy the Attitash/Wildcat pass or the Boyne pass.   This is the East.  More often than not, half of the weekends of the year are going to be boiler plate conditions by noon with long lift lines.  Is Sunday River that much better of an experience under those conditions to drive 5 hours round trip for on a Saturday to rail groomers than a 2 hour round trip to Gunstock? For me it isn't.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 11, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I usually take 4 because 101 bores the hell out of me. I've made it to Ragged door to door in 1:25 via Andover and taking the New Canada Road short cut. Typically it was more like 1:35. Gunstock is about 1:05 from Newmarket. I'm sure I'll get there in just under an hour fairly frequently. The real time drain is the back roads to get to Dover where I grab 16.
> 
> While it's not a huge commute difference, there's a big psychological difference for me in being an hour from the home mountain than an hour and a half. Gunstock seems more 'just up the road' to me than Ragged does.
> 
> But, for me a 'home mountain' where I have a pass is different than what a 'home mountain' is for most others. Of the 29 days I got out last year, only 9 of those days were at Ragged. I imagine next season will be similar. About half or less my time spent at Gunstock and the rest spreading it around. I'd rather spend $800 and ski a dozen or more different areas with a quick commute low cost season pass option included, than spend $800 on a season pass that includes 1 or 2 mountains and pretty much only ski there. That's why I don't buy the Attitash/Wildcat pass or the Boyne pass. This is the East. More often than not, half of the weekends of the year are going to be boiler plate conditions by noon with long lift lines. Is Sunday River that much better of an experience under those conditions to drive 5 hours round trip for on a Saturday to rail groomers than a 2 hour round trip to Gunstock? For me it isn't.


 
I think you'd be a good candidate for Billski's club!  :lol:  I know some folks who like to be able to go to different places.  I used to be that way.  But I found that I liked being a "local" at one place and got to know the area and the folks.  Every morning I saw the same folks at GMX at Mount Ellen and if I was late they'd give me hell.


----------



## Edd (Aug 11, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Man, sorry to hear that.  I could understand how going from Sunday River/Sugarloaf to those options would be hard.  Hell, in 2003 I did pretty much the same thing.  I went from having a Jay/Burke Pass as well as a Sugarbush pass (college) to moving to Boston and having no pass.  Day trips on coupons to Blue Hills and Pats Peak were a huge difference from what I was used to.  But it was still skiing and I learned to appreciate having a pass and taking advantage of the deals I could get and find.  In March 2004 I snagged a $219 Pats Peak pass for 2004-2005, included March 2004.  I think I racked up quite a few days on that pass.
> 
> I take it that Crotched is in the wrong direction?  What about Shawnee Peak?



I've never skied either of those mountains, although I intend to try Shawnee.  I may have given the wrong impression.  Even without the GF living up there I would have gone with the SR/Loaf pass but, when you throw the knee uncertainty on top, I'm trying to look at my ski habits with fresh eyes.

I completely spaced this on my previous post but I did score a free season pass to Cranmore this year thanks to some very kind folks.  I feel like a douche for forgetting that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 11, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> I think you'd be a good candidate for Billski's club!  :lol:  I know some folks who like to be able to go to different places.  I used to be that way.  But I found that I liked being a "local" at one place and got to know the area and the folks.  Every morning I saw the same folks at GMX at Mount Ellen and if I was late they'd give me hell.



I know what you're saying.  I had an Okemo pass for 10 years. I had a Stowe season pass for 6 years.  I had a Sugarbush pass for a year. I now live 3+ hours from Stowe and Sugarbush.  Would you still be a 'local' at Sugarbush if you were the same drive away as me and a day trip skier?  Probably not. It really isn't an option for me.  

Cannon and Wildcat are both very tempting, but as mentioned in my above post, sometimes the conditions are crap and it's nice to have a place an hour or less from home that's still fairly decent and super affordable.  Gunstock is that.  I do make some sacrifices in where I ski by living on the NH seacoast.  That said, I think it's the best place in New England to live year round.


----------



## bigbob (Aug 12, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I know what you're saying.  I had an Okemo pass for 10 years. I had a Stowe season pass for 6 years.  I had a Sugarbush pass for a year. I now live 3+ hours from Stowe and Sugarbush.  Would you still be a 'local' at Sugarbush if you were the same drive away as me and a day trip skier?  Probably not. It really isn't an option for me.
> 
> Cannon and Wildcat are both very tempting, but as mentioned in my above post, sometimes the conditions are crap and it's nice to have a place an hour or less from home that's still fairly decent and super affordable.  Gunstock is that.  I do make some sacrifices in where I ski by living on the NH seacoast.  That said, I think it's the best place in New England to live year round.



Since you, Ed and myself probably live within 5 minutes of each other, I live in Lee off Rt 152,  we should get together and car pool a few times this season. I bought a New England Silver Pass and a Killington/Pico blackout pass.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 12, 2011)

sounds good.  I'm sure I'll get to both SR and K/Pico at least a couple of times each this season


----------



## Edd (Aug 12, 2011)

bigbob said:


> Since you, Ed and myself probably live within 5 minutes of each other, I live in Lee off Rt 152,  we should get together and car pool a few times this season. I bought a New England Silver Pass and a Killington/Pico blackout pass.



Almost always game.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 12, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> Night skiing is pretty sweet at Gunstock for the seacoast NH crowd. 45 minutes or so and your riding after work. I did it often when I was a passholder.
> 
> Im actually pretty suprised its only a 1/2 hour time difference for you, I would figure Ragged would be much further timewise from the Portsmouth area than Gunstock. Did you take 4 or 101?



In my decade in Portsmouth, Gunstock was an hour and change drive.   I did beer league there one year but  mostly used it in the summer to keep my legs in shape.


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 12, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Cannon and Wildcat are both very tempting, but as mentioned in my above post, sometimes the conditions are crap and it's nice to have a place an hour or less from home that's still fairly decent and super affordable.



I get it.  But just to be clear 'crap' conditions and Cannon and Wildcat are relative.  There is almost always something amazing to be found.  Both have a reputation for tough conditions but: a) it's all relative and b) it depends on what you know.  Other than one specific late-season day when Puckit, myself, and the rest of Cannon were relegated to drinking HSA's in the Peabody there was always a stash to find.  

Gunstock is pretty much the same all the time.  Which isn't necessarily a bad thing.  Sometimes the stationary bike in the basement is more appealing than the roads.  But one thing the roads always are is.... real.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 13, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> I get it.  But just to be clear 'crap' conditions and Cannon and Wildcat are relative.  There is almost always something amazing to be found.  Both have a reputation for tough conditions but: a) it's all relative and b) it depends on what you know.  Other than one specific late-season day when Puckit, myself, and the rest of Cannon were relegated to drinking HSA's in the Peabody there was always a stash to find.
> 
> Gunstock is pretty much the same all the time.  Which isn't necessarily a bad thing.  Sometimes the stationary bike in the basement is more appealing than the roads.  But one thing the roads always are is.... real.



actually, the stationary bike in the basement is an excellent analogy of what Gunstock will be for me and what Ragged has been the past two seasons. (As mentioned, of my 29 days out last season, only 9 were at Ragged).  Gunstock will be: Inexpensive, convenient, get a quick fix type of place.  As it looks right now, I'll probably have Tuesdays and Thursdays off fairly often this winter.  Hope to take advantage of several twofers at Cannon and run into people like you, johnskismore and Puck it who know the mountain well.

...also hope to hit up Magic, Saddleback, Burke, Stowe, MRG, Bromley, Killington, Pico, Stratton, Okemo, Jay, Sugarloaf, Sunday River, maybe Owl's Head and Sutton.........

Ultimately what it breaks down to is I budget $900 a season in lift ticket expense.  If you're just a little bit savy you can figure out how to ski pretty much anywher in New England for under $45 a day.  When I add a convenient cheap 'stationary bike home mountain' type place it works in my favor in two ways.

It frees up several hundred dollars to go ski all over New England wherever the snow might be best, friends are at that I want to ski and visit with, visit places I've never been or haven't been to in a long time.   

....and

On -10 degree Saturday mornings in January when New England hasn't seen snow in two weeks, I can sleep in to 7:30, be on a lift by 9, rail some groomers til noon and be home to hang out with my non-skiing wife by 1, which is a pretty awesome day off for me too.


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi :

I'm new to the site & just wanted to say hello. I've been skiing about 40-45 days a season for the past several years since I'm semi-retired now. Before that as a mostly weekend warrior I usually got about 25-30 days in. This year & last I purchased a mid-week pass to Killington/Pico, yes I got the early season discount. Previous to that I got the blackout pass for K/P for many years since I had to ski weekends, boy do I miss the days when ASC owned the place & passes were 1/2 the price & good for many more ski areas. I also ski around to many other places usually splitting my days to a little more than 1/2 at K/P & skiing other new England areas the rest. I'm able to get discounts to other areas by purchasing a few books of the VT. pass & discount tickets from my ski club. I also take advantage of other discounts such as ski club appreciation weeks at Stowe & 2 fers at Cannon & Wildcat. I'm also lucky enough to have a friend that works at Sugarbush & he gets me employee discount tickets when I ski there. It certainly cuts down on the expense of skiing when you work it like that. Anyway my ski club has a nice lodge near K/P that makes lodging very affordable & since I ski mostly during the week now I usually have the place to myself or whomever I'm with or only a few other members (the lodge can accommodate 50 people). I've been skiing for over 50 years now since I was lucky enough to have parents that skied that started me skiing at 4. I do make trips out west occassionally but mostly in the spring & only when New England gets washed out early which happens. If anyone is interested in affordable lodging during the week in the K/P area send me a line & I could hook you up if I'm at the lodge, we do take guests. I'm usually there for 3-4 nights every other week. Anyway that's my story & I look forward to contributing to this web-site when I have something I can add to a topic.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 15, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> Hi :
> 
> I'm new to the site & just wanted to say hello. I've been skiing about 40-45 days a season for the past several years since I'm semi-retired now. Before that as a mostly weekend warrior I usually got about 25-30 days in. This year & last I purchased a mid-week pass to Killington/Pico, yes I got the early season discount. Previous to that I got the blackout pass for K/P for many years since I had to ski weekends, boy do I miss the days when ASC owned the place & passes were 1/2 the price & good for many more ski areas. I also ski around to many other places usually splitting my days to a little more than 1/2 at K/P & skiing other new England areas the rest. I'm able to get discounts to other areas by purchasing a few books of the VT. pass & discount tickets from my ski club. I also take advantage of other discounts such as ski club appreciation weeks at Stowe & 2 fers at Cannon & Wildcat. I'm also lucky enough to have a friend that works at Sugarbush & he gets me employee discount tickets when I ski there. It certainly cuts down on the expense of skiing when you work it like that. Anyway my ski club has a nice lodge near K/P that makes lodging very affordable & since I ski mostly during the week now I usually have the place to myself or whomever I'm with or only a few other members (the lodge can accommodate 50 people). I've been skiing for over 50 years now since I was lucky enough to have parents that skied that started me skiing at 4. I do make trips out west occassionally but mostly in the spring & only when New England gets washed out early which happens. If anyone is interested in affordable lodging during the week in the K/P area send me a line & I could hook you up if I'm at the lodge, we do take guests. Anyway that's my story & I look forward to contributing to this web-site when I have something I can add to a topic.


 
Welcome to the boards and thanks for the offer!  :beer:


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 15, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> actually, the stationary bike in the basement is an excellent analogy of what Gunstock will be for me and what Ragged has been the past two seasons. (As mentioned, of my 29 days out last season, only 9 were at Ragged).  Gunstock will be: Inexpensive, convenient, get a quick fix type of place.  As it looks right now, I'll probably have Tuesdays and Thursdays off fairly often this winter.  Hope to take advantage of several twofers at Cannon and run into people like you, johnskismore and Puck it who know the mountain well.
> 
> ...also hope to hit up Magic, Saddleback, Burke, Stowe, MRG, Bromley, Killington, Pico, Stratton, Okemo, Jay, Sugarloaf, Sunday River, maybe Owl's Head and Sutton.........
> 
> ...



I cant imagine having a non-skiing wife, but this sounds like the best plan to go about dealing with that situation. 

Ive always been a passholder type guy, but if the cards were turned and the wife was a non-skier, I think this would be the route I take. Variety to keep things fresh, pass at a decent local hill to keep me sane.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 15, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> actually, the stationary bike in the basement is an excellent analogy of what Gunstock will be for me and what Ragged has been the past two seasons. (As mentioned, of my 29 days out last season, only 9 were at Ragged). Gunstock will be: Inexpensive, convenient, get a quick fix type of place. As it looks right now, I'll probably have Tuesdays and Thursdays off fairly often this winter. Hope to take advantage of several twofers at Cannon and run into people like you, johnskismore and Puck it who know the mountain well.
> 
> ...also hope to hit up Magic, Saddleback, Burke, Stowe, MRG, Bromley, Killington, Pico, Stratton, Okemo, Jay, Sugarloaf, Sunday River, maybe Owl's Head and Sutton.........
> 
> ...


 

Come on up.  We will show you around.  We will need to blindfold you for some of the entrances, especially Fischer Cat Glade.  

If you can't ski like Cannonball said, IPA's are a good option.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 17, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> Hi :
> 
> I'm new to the site & just wanted to say hello. I've been skiing about 40-45 days a season for the past several years since I'm semi-retired now. Before that as a mostly weekend warrior I usually got about 25-30 days in. This year & last I purchased a mid-week pass to Killington/Pico, yes I got the early season discount. Previous to that I got the blackout pass for K/P for many years since I had to ski weekends, boy do I miss the days when ASC owned the place & passes were 1/2 the price & good for many more ski areas. I also ski around to many other places usually splitting my days to a little more than 1/2 at K/P & skiing other new England areas the rest. I'm able to get discounts to other areas by purchasing a few books of the VT. pass & discount tickets from my ski club. I also take advantage of other discounts such as ski club appreciation weeks at Stowe & 2 fers at Cannon & Wildcat. I'm also lucky enough to have a friend that works at Sugarbush & he gets me employee discount tickets when I ski there. It certainly cuts down on the expense of skiing when you work it like that. Anyway my ski club has a nice lodge near K/P that makes lodging very affordable & since I ski mostly during the week now I usually have the place to myself or whomever I'm with or only a few other members (the lodge can accommodate 50 people). I've been skiing for over 50 years now since I was lucky enough to have parents that skied that started me skiing at 4. I do make trips out west occassionally but mostly in the spring & only when New England gets washed out early which happens. If anyone is interested in affordable lodging during the week in the K/P area send me a line & I could hook you up if I'm at the lodge, we do take guests. I'm usually there for 3-4 nights every other week. Anyway that's my story & I look forward to contributing to this web-site when I have something I can add to a topic.



Welcome!  Also got the midweek  K-Mart Pass..  Plan on Mondays -Tuesdays this year

Steveo


----------

